# Red worms in red cherry shrimp tank



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I found these worms in my 2.5 gallon walstad style tank. I was wondering if anyone could identify them? and are they harmful to my shrimp? Is there any possible way to remove them or is there a fish that will be able to survive in my 2.5 gallon tank and will readily eat these worms? My suspicion is that these worms hitched a ride from some plants i picked up from a friend. These plants were outdoor water plants that i decided to use in my tank - i picked up both hornwort an an unknown grass that was growing in a submerged pot of aquatic soil. I've read on several sites that they could be larvae of some sort of fly - i was hoping someone can identify these creatures. Thanks for your help in advance.

I'm sorry the picture quality isn't that great, i tried my best to take a clear photo before my camera battery died. I also have a short video of the worms that i will post shortly as soon as i can host it somewhere.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

looks like wild ie fresh bloodworms. midge larvae. great food for fish.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

are these safe with red cherry shrimp? and what type of fish would i be able to keep in a heavily planted 2.5 gallon tank that will consume these bloodworms or midge larvae?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

those are pretty normal to have in an invert tank. they aren't harmful. i have them in my tank and they don't bug anyone. they just look gross. they usually come from needing to do a good gravel vac or feed less. i've noticed i don't have many since i added some trumpet snails to my tank. just increase water change frequency and feed a bit less for a while and they will all but disappear.

Detritus Worms (from the group of worms called Oligochaetes, sub group naidid worms) are often misidentified in the aquarium hobby as Planaria without close inspection by many internet articles such as about.com.
Many of these worms are accidentally introduced by live plants, gravel (especially in the case of common Detritus Worms) live fish foods, and even brought in with fish

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2007/03/trematodes-and-nematodes-in-fish.html


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I want to get rid of these worms, but i can't really use a gravel vacuum because its a walstad tank - half soil and half gravel substrate. A siphon would just make a mess of the tank, do you think introducing white clouds to the tank would help? I was wondering if they would eat the worms, and once my tank is free of them, i can return the white clouds back to my outside pond. Someone suggested neon tetras, but i really want to keep my tank a shrimp only tank.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

the white clouds will defenitely eat the worms. but be aware that the worms burrow into the substrate and live there for some time.
they would make good food for the fish though.
be also careful as the fish will eat young cherry shrimp. HTH


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

thanks for your help, i'll definitely give the white clouds a try. How many do you think i could safely keep in my 2.5 gallon tank? I don't have a real filter, just a powerhead with a pre-sponge and tons of plants to act as a biological filter.


----------

